# Anyone In My area?



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a lot of questions and maybe if someone is from my area or even local North East Pennsylvania and if they can help me and I would appreciate it


----------



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

Stole this from Dennis Cherry


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Im from PA near the Reading area. What kind of help? 
The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing in general just trying to get started I don't have everything I need yet but I am getting stuff slowly


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dan, there's Clem Ojevich owner of Warrior Run Locomotive, Clem is out of Nanticoke, PA and his website is: http://www.warriorrunlocoworks.com/ or phone: 570-735-5570. 


Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Is there a Garden RR Club in your area? Then you can ask several people at once!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan:

It might help if you stated where in PA you are located. Not everyone reads every post. I know you put it in another thread, but not here.

Chuck


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Where in NE PA are you? Im in Northwest NJ 9 miles from Milford PA. My layout is always open and I run year round.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I know a few people in that area There is a club that covers that part of PA and NJ. Please contact me emal and I will give you some names. 
LAO


----------



## DanH (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry for the lack in activity I have been busy the past 2 weeks but for those asking I live in the Berwick PA area and Izzy thanks warrior run is about 20 minutes from me and I had no idea


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan 

Clem @ Warrior Run Loco Works is in Nanticoke, about 30 minutes up the road. He hosts, along with a couple of other groups, a show on President's Day weekend at the Electric City Trolley Museum, on the ground of Steamtown NHS in Scranton. Plan to come see us and run a train or two. We usually have both electric and live steam


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to mention the East Coast Large Scale Train Show (ECLSTS) in York this spring and the big train shows in Baltimore - actually, the fair grounds in Timmonium. Clem should have his modular layout set up in both places and a lot of us will be running stuff.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dan,

I'm in Fridensburg Pa, about 35 miles North Of Reading. There are shows in Allentown and Reading. What era are you interested in modeling?? Steam ? Narrow gauge? Standerd Gauge? 

Chuck


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan you could also join the Pocono Mt Garden RR club. We are based in the poconos and Northwest NJ. Send me an email if intrested.


----------

